# Halp......!!!



## Battou (Jul 7, 2008)

I just got my test roll from the leica back and it's ****ed up something feirce.

Now I just need to figure out wether this is the body, the lens or if the opperator and processors are to blame (unlikely but) and whether or not it needs to go out for an overhaul. Below is a quick scan of the negs, notice all the light speckles all over it, including between frames as well as the frame spacing inconsistency. What would cause that?


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not all that knowledgeable, but to me it looks like it might've been a roll of bad film.

Is the surface of the scanner clean? There's some things on that image that looks like it might be dirt and dust from the scanner bed.


----------



## Battou (Jul 7, 2008)

Easy_Target said:


> I'm not all that knowledgeable, but to me it looks like it might've been a roll of bad film.
> 
> Is the surface of the scanner clean? There's some things on that image that looks like it might be dirt and dust from the scanner bed.



Both are valid possibilities, I seldom use the flatbed scanner for film so there is almost definatly some debris from my sketch book paper from my drawings in there, like I said that was a quick scan. I was planning on rescanning it if need be but...

As for bad film....that is possible, but given the track record of where I buy film in my experience (that being fairly good) it makes me a little hesitent to load a new roll and retry it. 

Should I try another roll first?


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 8, 2008)

I see two very real possibilities.

1. Vicious light leaks.
2. Bad processing. I have seen my negs come out like this when I fubared the developer.


----------



## Battou (Jul 8, 2008)

Tyjax said:


> I see two very real possibilities.
> 
> 1. Vicious light leaks.
> 2. Bad processing. I have seen my negs come out like this when I fubared the developer.



That worries me a bit, during my initial inspection of the camera I saw no indication of light leek, as well as the fact the camera was in it's leather carrying case at all times with the lens cover on and the top of the carrying case over it when not in use. 

That would indicate that if it is in fact light leek it happened during use.

Bad processing is always a concern of mine, but given this was sent with two other rolls that came out fine, the chances of that are considerably slimmer.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 8, 2008)

A few questions:

-(apologies inserted here) Can you remind me what type of Leica you have?

-it seems you have shot Fuji film. Are the speckles on the frames only or are they to be found below, above and in between the frames?


The film seems to have been developed ok, IMHO, since the coded bars at the bottom seem clear and well formed. 

The weird spacing worries me, you might need to have a CLA for that camera.

Now, for the light leaks...  where are they exactly? What part of the frame(s)?


----------



## Battou (Jul 8, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> A few questions:
> 
> -(apologies inserted here) Can you remind me what type of Leica you have?
> 
> ...



IIIf Black Syncro Seen in this thread, Confirmed legit on another site.

They are found on frame and in between but not above or below.

A required CLA will not suprise me given it's age.

As for light leeks I am really just trying to figure out if they are the cause of the speckles.


----------



## nealjpage (Jul 8, 2008)

Shouldn't be light leaks on that camera, as the film door is self-sealing.  How's the shutter sound?  Are the times on?  Take off the lens and inspect the shutter cloth.  Is it deteriorated?  Snap the shutter and inspect that cloth.  It's possible the shutter is shot and needs to be replaced.


----------



## Battou (Jul 8, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Shouldn't be light leaks on that camera, as the film door is self-sealing.  How's the shutter sound?  Are the times on?  Take off the lens and inspect the shutter cloth.  Is it deteriorated?  Snap the shutter and inspect that cloth.  It's possible the shutter is shot and needs to be replaced.



It sounds good and quiet...but then again I had never shot one prior to this one.

During my initial inspection I did note that ther was some visable ware to the cloth, but it did not look drastic, perhaps I misjudged it.


Given the replies It would seem as though I am looking at sending it out for service. That said... How much is that going to hurt the wallet?


----------



## nealjpage (Jul 8, 2008)

It's a Leica.  I think getting one of those serviced is like getting a Porsche serviced ;-)


----------



## Battou (Jul 8, 2008)

...If I could afford to drive a Porche I would not be worried


----------



## Steph (Jul 8, 2008)

Could it be a problem due to pinholes in the cloth shutter?


----------



## Battou (Jul 8, 2008)

Steph said:


> Could it be a problem due to pinholes in the cloth shutter?



Sounding more and more likely, and looking at the negitive, there was a set of shots I took in quick succession, the one in the middle has minimal spekling.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 8, 2008)

Steph made a very valid point. There are places that will replace the original curtains with newer ones.

Here is a gentleman well known for his great work on Leicas:

_Eddy Smolov has been repairing cameras for 34 years. He does not repair pocket cameras or Polaroids. Estimates are free. Repairs take about a week. Eddy Smolov Camera Repair is at 360 Seventh Avenue (30th Street); 212-563-1651. Hours: Monday through Friday, 8 A.M. to 6 P.M. _

His e-mail is123camerarepair@gmail.com 

Just tell Eddy that a fellow from IDCC sent you and he'll take care of you.


----------



## Battou (Jul 8, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> Steph made a very valid point. There are places that will replace the original curtains with newer ones.
> 
> Here is a gentleman well known for his great work on Leicas:
> 
> ...



Alright, There is also a certified repair center in NJ, but I'll look at the one you gave first. I'll get some pictures of the shutter curtain and send him an e-mail tomorrow when I get the oppertunity and I'll go from there.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 8, 2008)

The more I look at the negs, the more I know that the curtains are shot. Look in the lower left corner of each frame and you'll see the same two black dots in the same position. That's a dead give-away. Redo the curtains and you'll have a wonderful RF camera. It might be expensive but it's worth.


----------



## Battou (Jul 8, 2008)

Well Here are the pictures of the shutter curtan

There is some visable degridation here. The white spot at the far left (bottom) was not there berfore when I originally inspected it. I guess I misjuged tolerances of the shutter ware.
Fully set


----------



## nealjpage (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, looks shot to me.  Toasted curtains, man.


----------



## compur (Jul 9, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Curtains can be replaced. Don't lose hope.


----------



## Battou (Jul 9, 2008)

I haven't gotten a reply yet (it'll prolly be a couple days), but with my income, replacment could take months.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Don't ever feel bad for not catching the defect. I've done my share, as well as probably others, in getting something not quite perfect. When you'll have it fixed you will be so proud of it!


----------



## Battou (Jul 9, 2008)

Well I am looking at $85 plus shipping...It is a bit of a stinger but I guess it could be worse.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Battou said:


> Well I am looking at $85 plus shipping...It is a bit of a stinger but I guess it could be worse.


 
That is cheap! Who is quoting you?


----------



## Battou (Jul 9, 2008)

Eddy Smolov


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Battou said:


> Eddy Smolov


 
Most excellent! He has lots of very satisfied customers.


----------



## compur (Jul 10, 2008)

Battou said:


> Well I am looking at $85 plus shipping...It is a bit of a stinger but I guess it could be worse.



I don't know what you paid for it, but with the new curtains you could get
a good price for the body if you decide to sell.


----------



## nealjpage (Jul 10, 2008)

Battou said:


> Well I am looking at $85 plus shipping...It is a bit of a stinger but I guess it could be worse.



I should send my IIIc out for new curtains just on principle!


----------



## Battou (Jul 10, 2008)

compur said:


> I don't know what you paid for it, but with the new curtains you could get
> a good price for the body if you decide to sell.



I paid $256.00 with lens and case after discount, but I'm prolly not gonna sell.


----------



## usayit (Jul 10, 2008)

Great price! WOW

I've run a few old cameras and lenses through www.essexcamera.com with great results.  Even stuff that Leica NJ won't even touch was happily repaired by them.  Turn around is almost always 2 weeks.  My most recent Canon screwmount rangefinder received a brand new curtain and CLA for twice the cost of your quote... so you have a good deal.


----------



## AndrewG (Jul 13, 2008)

That is indeed a great price; regard the repair as an investment. You could sell the camera after the fix and still make some profit.


----------

